# Mattlures Jitterfish



## Jim (Aug 21, 2010)

Finally, An Updated swimbait size jitterbug.

- 8 inches
-2.5 ounces

https://www.mattlures.com/Jitterfish.htm

This will be a producer of big fish for sure!


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 22, 2010)

That thing looks killer, jitterbug style baits have really been coming through for me this summer, but this looks a lot better and at 2.5oz it will cast a lot better. =P~


----------



## fender66 (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a big lure for me. Jim, have you tried any of these yet?


----------



## Jim (Aug 25, 2010)

fender66 said:


> That's a big lure for me. Jim, have you tried any of these yet?



Waiting for it to come in the mail...............


----------



## redbug (Aug 25, 2010)

I think I smell me a sept member of the month prize.........



[-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< 



just kidding but I'M IN 

I think i will order a few for my wife she loves the jitterbug type lure


----------



## Jim (Aug 25, 2010)

redbug said:


> I think I smell me a sept member of the month prize.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :LOL2: 

Maybe Christmas! 8)


----------



## fish devil (Aug 25, 2010)

:twisted: They look BAD AZZ!!!! =D>


----------

